# Psalmopoeus reduncus?



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Well I have just come across a sub-adult Psalmopoeus reduncus for sale, and was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice spiddies, quick though :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Well I have just come across a sub-adult Psalmopoeus reduncus for sale, and was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these?
> 
> image


No experience but just at first glance i would say it teleports


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

great spiders!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Nice spiddies, quick though :lol2:





TEENY said:


> No experience but just at first glance i would say it teleports





martin r said:


> great spiders!


Think I will add one to my collection


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

good choice. they look better in "real life" than the photo too


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

martin r said:


> good choice. they look better in "real life" than the photo too


that's the same as any T though, and I don't think £43 is too bad for one


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

what size and sex is it?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

martin r said:


> what size and sex is it?


Sub-adult ( exact size not stated ) and should be female


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Keep them similar to other Psalmopeous species, slightly moist and humid, plenty of substrate in an arboreal hide. Not as aggressive as other members of the genus.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good addition to any collection - pics to follow hopefully...
: victory:


----------

